# winstrol your personal gains ?



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

One of my mates is taking winstrol and has had good gains on it taking 50mg per day orals

whats your peronal opinions on winstrol and how did you find it + what gains you had in that cycle

i know things will very from person to person but id like to here good and bad storys from winstrol

any help be good boys thanks :thumb:

also would dbol and oral tabs been a good starting point for bulking lean ?


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

double post oops lol.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Only ever use it at the end of a cycle to firm up. Dont notice any major gains from it at 50mg/day. I think it screws with my sex drive post recovery when reflecting back on various courses I have taken.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

injectable winstrol from zambon is the bomb dont know if u are ready for the injects yet but my fav steroid by far


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

lostwars said:


> injectable winstrol from zambon is the bomb dont know if u are ready for the injects yet but my fav steroid by far


So what makes a person ready for injectables?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Ive used Winnie for cutting but never helped with gains but I have always stacked anyway so I wouldn't notice i guess. i used it to firm and cut the adipose tissue around the abs


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Only ever use it at the end of a cycle to firm up. Dont notice any major gains from it at 50mg/day. I think it screws with my sex drive post recovery when reflecting back on various courses I have taken.


agreed

I look very hard on it though.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I took 50mg a day and noticed almost nothing.

It gave me terribly stiff joints, which hindered training.

It jacked my lipid profile bad, and shut me down pretty hard.

Me personally, I will never use it again, testosterone is the best.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

winny is in my opinion a bad choice of drug the oral and injectable will give you dry painfull joints it is a AA17 steroid so gives the liver a bashing and the injectable is the main cause of most abcesses....crap drug in my opinion...


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Winny and HGH together and I felt like a 90 year old man trying to get to work!! Very dry joint. Getting out of bed in the morning took a few metres to get the ankles going.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Only used it once at a dose of 50mg 3x per week inject pretty much straight away i saw my hair thinning thus i stopped and nothing else has really affected my hair line.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

not being one to cause controversy...i really like winstrol,makes you very hard,got some strength from it and it did get me quite cut...and to top it off,i kept quite a bit of my gains!!!!

havent suffered the joint problems yet and have done a fw cycles of it,last time i drank it!!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

TaintedSoul said:


> Winny and HGH together and I felt like a 90 year old man trying to get to work!! Very dry joint. Getting out of bed in the morning took a few metres to get the ankles going.


I can only imagine..........lol. both are notorious for me.



Con said:


> Only used it once at a dose of 50mg 3x per week inject pretty much straight away i saw my hair thinning thus i stopped and nothing else has really affected my hair line.


Some feel this is the worst drug for hair loss....



anabolic ant said:


> not being one to cause controversy...i really like winstrol,makes you very hard,got some strength from it and it did get me quite cut...and to top it off,i kept quite a bit of my gains!!!!
> 
> havent suffered the joint problems yet and have done a fw cycles of it,last time i drank it!!!!


And this is something that is typical of steroid use.

Some guys get good results from one drug, others another.

Neither is right, and neither is wrong, it is such a personal thing.

If it works, then all is good, if not, then modify.

Adaptibility is key here, knowing what avenue to select is a personal one.

If it aint broke, why fix it?..........................lol


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> winny is in my opinion a bad choice of drug the oral and injectable will give you dry painfull joints it is a AA17 steroid so gives the liver a bashing and the injectable is the main cause of most abcesses....crap drug in my opinion...


Agree, masteron gets my vote every time, much better choice compared to winny.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

hackskii said:


> I took 50mg a day and noticed almost nothing.
> 
> It gave me terribly stiff joints, which hindered training.
> 
> ...


Same issues as i had, Joints were stiff, i couldnt lift heavy due to the pain. So really hindered the training.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

fcuks up joints


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Is there any other drug that hardens you without the issues from Winny?


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

TaintedSoul said:


> Is there any other drug that hardens you without the issues from Winny?


Diet? And a trip to the gym before you go out, lol


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Cheater2K said:


> Diet? And a trip to the gym before you go out, lol


FFS next you till tell me I dont need steroids. :confused1:


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

TaintedSoul said:


> FFS next you till tell me I dont need steroids. :confused1:


Why would i say that? I use myself. :thumb:

IMHO i just think winny is a poor drug of choice due to the neg side effects.

For the "hard look" nothing looks harder than any one being just lean, with a good ammount of lean mass. Not useing winny to force water from the joints into the muscle.

Although, u did ask about which drug, rather than which practice. As far as i know, the answer is no, i dont think there is another drug which compares to wintrol? I may be wrong but its not anything i have used in the past?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Cheater2K said:


> Why would i say that? I use myself. :thumb:
> 
> IMHO i just think winny is a poor drug of choice due to the neg side effects.
> 
> ...


Was kidding with you. Hence the :confused1: face at the end.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

TaintedSoul said:


> Was kidding with you. Hence the :confused1: face at the end.


 :beer: :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Is there any other drug that hardens you without the issues from Winny?


halo and masteron for me!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Masteron is also DHT derived. Could aggrivate hair loss. Wonder what it does to sex drive post cycle.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Personally Dbol! taekn with Letro its the mutts nuts 

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

chilisi said:


> i was going tro try anavar.good choice...?


 Its expensive and the results for me were nothing spectacular, if your gonna do it just hit the dbol, with an AI onboard, most of the sides arent an issue.

SD


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

I get great strength gains off 75mg of winny a day, look good on it and feel like I can train for ever. Winny's a winner for me and great with test.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

chilisi said:


> i was going tro try anavar.good choice...?


Not really, that one is pretty tame, even at 75mg a day.

But shutdown is very low.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

i love winny ..100mg ed with 500mg test ew gave me some of my best streanth gains, no joint pain or hair loss,


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

will be holding off trying winny will be doing first cycle on dbol and take it from there.

thanks for everyones comments ;]

will try winnie when i'm a bit bigger as its more for cutting than bulking


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

welsh_ryan said:


> will be holding off trying winny will be doing first cycle on dbol and take it from there.
> 
> thanks for everyones comments ;]
> 
> will try winnie when i'm a bit bigger as its more for cutting than bulking


A good choice IMO, nice to see somone listening to others on the board  :beer:


----------

